# i finally saw 'the dark knight' at the imax!



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

I finally got a chance to go down to the imax tonight and watch 'the dark knight'. wow, that was awesome! i'm glad i waited for it to get to the imax instead of watching it at the regular theater. those full screen shots were incredible. 

the lady at the ticket window said they're about to get 'eagle eye'. i'm not sure what that's about. if you've seen it, is it worth going to?


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Several clips and trailers for "Eagle Eye" at the following link.

http://www.traileraddict.com/tags/eagle-eye


----------

